# Petrol/diesel - strike action ITALY



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am aware that there are to be 14 strikes affecting fuel supplies. The first will be for 48 hours, commencing on February 7th, here in Italy.

I cannot really understand it all, but I think it is actually the retailers who are striking. 

Bear this in mind if you are heading this way.

I will update this post in due course and maybe if Eddied is reading, you can help too!

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We're down in Spain at campsite in Denia, there is a sign up on the camp noticeboard stating all garages in this area [and across other parts of Spain] will be on strike & closed on 30th & 31st Jan and other selected dates . . . 
We're supposed to be starting to head back home on 1st Feb - but may depart a day or so later if we're forced too because of these strikes.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Petrol station strikes in Italy*

 
Ciao Russell, and all other MHF readers.
Ah, well, you see it's all down to Goofy and his band (read the Paid Moron) who have decided to 'liberalize' the sale of motor fuels.
As you may know, all enterprise of any kind in Italy is rigidly regulated, but slowly the knots are being untied. In this particular instance the government has decreed that hypermarkets (read Carrefour/Auchan etc.) should also be allowed to sell fuel, and that anybody who decides that they want to build and operate a service station should be allowed to do so, provided of course they observe the normal planning and safety regs. etc. The current service station operators (mainly the big oil companies)
don't like this, nor do the poor sods who pay exorbitant rents to lease the stations. Of course Italy is one of the few places left in Europe where all service stations have several fillers on duty, and self-service is only just catching on.
As a matter of interest, this 'liberalisation' is also going to apply to -wait for it - NEWSPAPERS. Yes, anybody that wishes to sell a newspaper in his/her shop is going to be allowed to!!
It is slowly going to affect other up-to-now protected sectors of commerce too. The sooner the better, altho it's all to late to benefit me personally.
Keep tanked up, Russell.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Tesco are on the way to Italy then!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*



2kias said:


> Tesco are on the way to Italy then!!!!!!!!!


In that case, four gallons of unleaded and a jar of mint jelly please.

Eddied - thanks for the explanation. At least I am managing to get bits from the news etc.

Self service - as Eddie says, you arrive at a petrol station and an attendant comes to "fill her up". At the same time, he/she at the local garage also washes your windscreen.

When there are no staff on duty, you simply insert a bank note - 20 euros for example and the pump dispenses that amount. The pump will also accept credit cards.

At the Hypermarket - Auchan - you simply fill up as you do in England, but, pay an extra 4 cents per litre if you pay by credit card.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> 2kias said:
> 
> 
> > Tesco are on the way to Italy then!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Russell,

There is always one self service pump at every service station (By law I think) which is about 3/4 cents cheaper. The self service pumps signs are usually hidden by advertising hoardings.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Evening Don

I shall have a good nosey tomorrow!

Interesting...

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel strike*

Hi

I have just been told by the site owner that the strike starts tomorrow (6th Frb) at 1900 and lasts for 4 days. She thinks they will reopen on Saturday and then there is a further five day strike!

Take note please if you are heading this way.

The service areas on the motorways are also closed.

Russell


----------

